# Harmony 510 and Dish 722k



## SMinHD (Jun 9, 2006)

I searched the site on this and only came up with some threads where folks had problems with Dish remotes due to LCD brightness, etc. We were sent a 20.0 remote which works fine. Receiver is in a cabinet so I'm pretty sure it's shielded from most of the light.

Our problem is the Harmony 510. I programmed the 722k as the device in the online logitech setup. Yet, not a single dish function works (channel, dvr, live tv, menu, numbers, , play, pause, nothing. Has anyone gotten this remote to work with the 722k?


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

Did you make sure the Harmony and the 722k are talking on the same channel for the remote? Not the TV channels, but the channel the remote is sending on and the 722k is receiving on.


----------



## SMinHD (Jun 9, 2006)

Hmm...never heard of that before. I've been all through the remote instructions, Logitech's forum and support area and nothing about changing a comm channel. I've never run across that in the three or four harmony remotes I"ve setup.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Menu-Menu (or Menu-6-1-3 on most receivers) gets you to System Info. Look to make sure TV1 is IR channel 1. If it is another channel, change the Receiver to use 1. While the receiver is at Sys Info, pushing Record button on a remote will change the receiver to use the address sending the Record code. That would get the Logitec controlling it, but you'd need to change the 20.0 to be address 1 for it to ALSO control TV1.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

CABill said:


> Menu-Menu (or Menu-6-1-3 on most receivers) gets you to System Info. Look to make sure TV1 is IR channel 1. If it is another channel, change the Receiver to use 1. While the receiver is at Sys Info, pushing Record button on a remote will change the receiver to use the address sending the Record code. That would get the Logitec controlling it, but you'd need to change the 20.0 to be address 1 for it to ALSO control TV1.


Alternatively, the Harmony can be programmed to the IR address of choice.

Harmony rocks. :lol:


----------



## SMinHD (Jun 9, 2006)

I'll look into changing the address on the harmony. I assume it's done on the remote and not through the software/web setup.


----------



## desiguy2447 (May 27, 2009)

How do you change the address number on Harmony 880 to match the 722K.

I couldn't find where in the logitech software to change the address on the Harmony 880 to match the 722k remotes address. 


I guess I could also just change the 722k remote address to 1 since it is not set to 1 to match the Harmony 880 remote.

Thanks


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

desiguy2447 said:


> How do you change the address number on Harmony 880 to match the 722K. ...


During Set Up you should have been asked to point the OEM Remote and the Harmony at each other as if in Learning Mode. You would have been asked to push a couple of buttons on the Dish Remote. If the Harmony and the Dish remotes were not on the same address, it would ask you to push another couple of buttons until the Harmony gets it as to the appropriate IR address.

I used to have two Dish DVR's in my Living Room attached to the same TV. I called them DVR1 and DVR2. Each DVR was on a different IR address. Worked seamlessly.

Give Logitech a call and they can walk you through the procedure.


----------



## desiguy2447 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the information will give Logitech support a buzz.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> ...
> 
> Give Logitech a call and they can walk you through the procedure.


Logitech stopped providing phone support a while back. You may need to send an email instead.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

lujan said:


> Logitech stopped providing phone support a while back. You may need to send an email instead.


Yup.. The phone support is available for 60 days after purchase IIRC.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Start up the Logitech software, go to Devices, select the 722K Settings, scroll down to Confirm IR. Maybe that will get it done.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Um ... You said it is in a dark cabinet ... I am not familiar with the 510 Harmony, but is it IR or UHF? The Dish 20.0 is UHF, so it will go through the wood, but the 510 (I am guessing) is IR and it will not! It has to be visible to the remote.

This is my Dad's problem. I'd love to get him a Harmony, but he has his receiver in the basement so only UHF remotes work. He is across the county line for getting his locals, and the locals they give him are not the news he wants to watch! So, he has a DTVPal that he will have to use next week. All those remotes and switching is giving me a headache trying to explain it to him over and over!

I wish Harmony had a UHF dish compatible remote.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

jkane said:


> Um ... You said it is in a dark cabinet ... I am not familiar with the 510 Harmony, but is it IR or UHF? The Dish 20.0 is UHF, so it will go through the wood, but the 510 (I am guessing) is IR and it will not! It has to be visible to the remote.


 I was guessing it had glass in the doors when I posted my comment. If not, you are right. It won't work.



> This is my Dad's problem. I'd love to get him a Harmony, but he has his receiver in the basement so only UHF remotes work. He is across the county line for getting his locals, and the locals they give him are not the news he wants to watch! So, he has a DTVPal that he will have to use next week. All those remotes and switching is giving me a headache trying to explain it to him over and over!
> 
> I wish Harmony had a UHF dish compatible remote.


Have you looked at the Logitech IR Extender? There are other brands as well. And if the original poster has his 722K in a cabinet, that may be the answer for him as well.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

jkane said:


> The Dish 20.0 is UHF, so it will go through the wood, but the 510 (I am guessing) is IR and it will not! It has to be visible to the remote.


Actually, just for the record, the 20.0 remote is IR only. The 21.0 remote can be set to either IR or UHF Pro.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Good to know. I had only heard about 20 something remotes.

He had an IR extender, but it only worked in "just the right" position. Had it mounted to the ceiling for a while to get it angled right. It's a trade off I guess! I had talked to him lat week about moving his Dish up to sit next to the TV. He didn't like that idea since there isn't room for it. I may buy him a new TV cabinet to make the room!


----------



## desiguy2447 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the information.. 

Doing the confirm IR commands worked.


----------

